# تقسيط بطاقات سوا ( 5000 - 10000 ريال ) بالرياض



## تقسيط (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*يوجد لدينا تقسيط بطاقات سوا في مدينة الرياض , بدون رسوم عقد حيث اننا لسنا وسطاء , فالقرض عن طريقنا مباشرة*
​


شروط التقسيط :-


1- نقرض ( *فقط* ) الموظفين الرسميين الحكوميين أوالعسكريين أو الشركات الحكومية الكبرى.( ارامكوا , سابك , الاتصالات .... الخ )

2- كتابة شيك بالمبلغ كامل خشية الانقطاع عن العمل لضمان الحق ولايحق لنا تقديم الشيك ما دام التسديد منتظماً وفي نهاية الاقساط يستلم العميل هذا الشيك .

3- كشف حساب 3 شهور + تعريف بالراتب .

4- كفيل غارم + تعريف بالراتب .



*
 يتم تقسيط البطاقات كالتالي :-
*

5000 ريال --------- يتم تقسيطها بمبلغ 7500 ريال

10000 ريال -------- يتم تقسيطها بمبلغ 15000 ريال

مدة التقسيط 12 شهراً


مع العلم ان استلام التمويل فور توقيع العقد بإذن الله

ملحوظة : نقوم ببيع بطاقات مملوكة لنا مسبقاً و لا نشتريها من العميل بعد البيع حتى لا نقع في محظور شرعي , وإنما سنرشده على اماكن بيعها وله الخيار في تصريفها .

*تنويه :* لا يتم التنازل عن أي شرط من الشروط السابقة حرصاً على ضمان الحق وعدم الدخول في حرج


ولمزيد من الاستفسارات اكثر الاتصال على أبوخالد : 0544681577

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا ( 5000 - 10000 ريال ) بالرياض*

بالتوفيق لك ...


----------



## تقسيط (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تقسيط بطاقات سوا ( 5000 - 10000 ريال ) بالرياض*

آمين والله يجزاك خير


----------

